# Windscreen Damage-replace or not?



## mark.caplan (Mar 22, 2008)

Had the car 8 days- now 700 miles and blown away by power, grip and general feeling of engineering excellence. 2 days ago doing 65 approaching exit on M6 then bang! Big chip in windscreen in middle of passenger side. Stopped car and found small chip at the leading edge of the bonnet which will touch up well enough.

2 stone chips in the screen each about 5p size were repaired by national windscreens. They say it is an option to replace whole screen if not satisfied with repair. The bloke did a good job but 2 small marks similar to a couple of squashed flies still there. Not easy to show on photo but visible if you know they are there.

Should I go for a new screen? Would a replacement be as good as original? TBH the blemishes are not noticable to the driver but I always try to keep my cars mint and this is not a good start. I worry that a replacement screen may not be as good and perfectly finished as original. The firm look after Porsche and Range Rover in Chester but the bloke said if it was his car he would probably live with the repair.

Live with it or go for replacement?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

i'm sure they are a reputable company but one lesson i learnt about replacements is they have to do it professionally or problems can follow. My impreza had a new screen 8 years ago when it was 3 years old and the workman wasn't careful with the seal now i have a ring of rust around the windscreen!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

If you can stand the imperfections, it passes the MOT and they're not getting worse then me i'd say leave it as-is. I got a stone chip on the pass side about 6mm across several years ago and, despite Autoglass adverts warning me it'll explode and end in certain death, it's never got any worse. If it passes an MOT then that tells me it's fine..


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

lol that reminds me i was told 23 years ago to have my wisdom teeth out or my head was going to explode but it still hasn't happened yet


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

The chances are youre going to get a few more little nicks and marks bombing up and down the motorway. I 'd leave till you've collected a handful and get it replaced later. Just think how many squashed flies you are going to see over the next few months!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

if its on the insurance , then get one

I presume the cost of a new 35 windscreen is eye-watering


----------



## mark.caplan (Mar 22, 2008)

Screen about £8oo plus fitting total £1000 according to Andy Middlehurst this morning. TBH drove it a lot today and didn't think of the screen once- just enjoyed this most awsome of machines.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

waltong said:


> The chances are youre going to get a few more little nicks and marks bombing up and down the motorway. I 'd leave till you've collected a handful and get it replaced later. Just think how many squashed flies you are going to see over the next few months!


100% agreement - I heard a nasty "ping" on my nearside today (only had the car for 14 hours, as I type!) and there's a ting stone mark... but it's going to happen  Save them all up and get them done when there's enough to make a difference...


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

Wait until you really need one!!
I ran my RS4 with 3-4 until I finally killed it with a massive crack on the way to the Ring!!


----------



## mark.caplan (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys- I am going to live with it and just enjoy the car.


----------

